# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Levelling floor over ceramic tiles

## leverage

Hi guys, 
So i am taking the plunge with my floors going to put down vinyl planks over the top of the bad ceramic tiles.  They have laid them terribly whoever did it and the are not level.  Instead of ripping up the floor which is an epic job, I am going to level the floor then put the planks on top.   
Just tossing up what floor leveller to use.  I have been recommended ARDEX feather finish as there is no priming necessary and its fairly easy to use.  Is this a self levelling compound?  What would be some other easy products to use. I know the K15 is self levelling but requires priming. 
There are a few small ramps (tiles length) and roughly a few degrees that would need to be ramped slowly down. Is this possible with feather finish.  I was thinking of even just ripping those tiles out and cold chiselling up to the higher tile and making a step up.
Any help much appreciated, keen to get the job done but keen to make sure ive got the right product.

----------


## That Floor Guy

You need a leveller, i.e Ardex K-15 or K-12 (save a few bucks) etc. Use Ardex primer for non porous (Ardex 82), now that being said we still like to run a diamond grinder over the tiles to key in, especially if they're high gloss. 
Also try Mastertop P-15 with PCA Primer, cheaper but bloody great stuff, their feather is the P-5 (awesome stuff too) 
If your ramps are over about 5mm in thickness then use Rapid set 45 and tidy up with a wet trowel when its starting to set, then skim with feather finish to blend in.  Under that thickness you could just use Feather finish. 
Then you'd use a Polyvac to sand the entire floor, i like the red screens round about 80 grit mark.  
Now because you don't use leveller all the time you're going to have a heap of high/lows so you probably would start with heavier grits and work your way up, then you're probably going to need to skim with feather (entire floor) once then sand with light grit, then maybe repeat until it looks smooth as. 
Vinyl plank is just the colour, your floor finish IS your prep. 
Seriously but, get someone who knows what they're doing. 
You'll thank me. :2thumbsup:

----------

